# 17, M, Not sure if i have IBS



## MarkW (Feb 17, 2012)

Hello,i am seventeen years old and I have been experiencing some problems for something more than a year now.At first, don't you tell me to go see a doctor because i have a couple times and now finally she sent me to gastroenterologist, but i have to wait till march - that is the reason i am trying to find help here as well. I am not to try self-medicate myself, i only wanna get to know what could be happening to me. Also, i am on a fiber diet and drink enough, not the cause.It started slowly over a year ago. I started to have problems passing all the stool, at first i only noticed when traveling. Then it sometimes got worse or better. Some weeks have been completely great, went by without me thinking about it a moment. Other weeks have been worse and it has been ruining my life. However i cannot trace any diet or psychological changes that would explain the changes, it really has been pretty much random. BUT, last month or two have been worse than ever. I am having problems passing all the stool practicly everyday - the consistence changes, i don't often expierience diahrea. Sometimes bit of a constipation, but the main problem is more in like "muscle inability" to empty bowels. (Thats the way it feels)I tried not to avoid dairdy products for a week. No change. What is new, is that i almost all the time feel the guts moving inside - more than i ever have and i can also hear it. I also expierience bloating. And from the combination of the symptomps i also can not fall asleep very well. Is this IBS? Or is there just something wrong with my peristalsis? I already have been to blood and urine tests and all is as it should be. Any idea what is happening to me?Thank you.


----------



## bn15152 (Feb 28, 2012)

Hey i know this reply is a little late but i have close to the same problem as you. I had randomly started getting constipated and bloated. Im on miralax every day and it helps me go but never makes me feel better. I still have yet to find what to do


----------

